# New Human Baby



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on the forum. Eva Isabella was born via c-section on the 17th. I went full term with her and she weighed a healthy 6 lbs. 7 oz. and was 19" long. Mind you, I am only 5' tall. She tested Coombs positive but her bilirubin levels stayed in the normal range, so thankfully it turned out to be a non-issue. 


My five yr old boys are doing great with her. They are already used to each other so they aren't exactly being de-thoned. Hanna absolutely loves her. She runs to wherever she is when she starts crying, and follows me around the house whenever I am carrying her around. She even gets up on her back feet when the baby is in the swing so she can see her! 


It's been a slow recovery for me, with one almost trip back to the hospital, but I am back on track. 


I've been trying to attach pictures but haven't been able to. I've resized them to 800 and under but I still can't get them to upload. The photos are on my computer in Window's Live Photo Gallery. Any ideas?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little girl. How wonderful for all of you. Sorry to hear that you've had trouble with your recovery. Hope you get stronger soon, as it must be a very busy time at your house.

Don't know what to say about the pictures, as I recently had difficulty as well. I posted pics of Tyler's PT session and only a couple of forum members could see them. Most could not, including me. I can see them on my PC which runs Windows, but it on my iPad. Don't know what's going on. I think we need admin to get involved.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the arrival of Eva Isabella. Hope you are fully recovered soon!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats, pictures you know are a must


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:whoo: Congrats! C-sections are hard I had one with my second, hang in there it will get better! So happy to hear the boys and Hanna are doing well with baby. Take it easy, we want pics but get your rest!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations!! Take care of yourself. My third c section was the hardest.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on your new little one! Love her name! Hope you are feeling stronger each day!
Yes...we want pictures!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful name! Enjoy your little angel. Before you know it she'll be a teenager!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the new baby! Get your rest, must be hard with the 2 5yr olds!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the wonderful news! And glad to hear Hanna loves Eva. Bet you'll get some adorable pictures of those two plus the boys.
:cheer2: :baby: :angel:
-Jeanne-


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Wishing you all the best! Take your time recovering and let others help with the baby (and you). You'll have many many years to do everything yourself!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your new human baby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!! We've all been waiting for the news! Hope you can sort out the photo issue soon, because OF COURSE, we all want to see pictures!!! :hug:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had to go to the ER last night. Apparently I had an infection but they are giving me antibiotics and I should be going home later today. I'm feeling better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, no! Well, at least they caught it, and you're back on track again. Feel better soon!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm so glad it was a little girl. Now you have a perfect family 
I hope the infection goes away quickly and you don't have any more problems so you can enjoy your beautiful baby girl and your wonderful family.

I don't know how to help you post the pics but I hope it works soon. We would all love to see pictures 

*Congratulations again!!!*


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm sorry you had to go to the ER not fun I hope you have lots of help at home. I have sized down photos before I think I went to properties and did it that way? Excited to see pictures.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

(((HUGS)))) and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
i had 2 c-sections with an infection after the first that landed me in the hospital for an extra week after coming home initially... it's a tough way to start out but at least this isn't your first baby!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I've posted a few pictures of the baby on the Facebook Havanese forum.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!  My only advice is to nap when she does, especially since you are recovering from an infection and a c-section. Not fun. I walked hunched over like a little old lady for six weeks, it seemed. You will feel normal in 15-16 years or so...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Welcome Eva !


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

COngratulations!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations - a bit late, but heartfelt!


----------

